
Plans for Redis 3.2 - mostafah
http://antirez.com/news/89
======
nefasti
It's almost scary to see how productive, focused and well versed Salvatore
Sanfilippo is.

Most of the developers on my team struggle to build simple CRUD web apps,
wasting long hours complaining about how wrong the Domain models is or how why
this things is not in that place.

~~~
Klinky
The simplistic low-level nature of redis probably helps avoid fatigue. Many of
the data structures implemented are well defined in their purpose, it's more a
matter of implementation & optimization. The same is not true for higher-level
projects, such as CRUD apps, where project structure and project goals can
often be vague and are likely to change during the course of the project.

This isn't to take away from Salvatore, who is obviously talented and seems to
have a knack for researching and implementing the data structures in an
efficient manner.

~~~
banachtarski
I don't agree with this comment at all.

Low-level high-perf programs are extremely demanding and require a good deal
of care and persistence.

"The simplistic low-level nature of redis probably helps avoid fatigue."

Yea I'm going to bet you never wrote anything where microseconds or L1 cache
misses mattered.

~~~
Klinky
I didn't say it was easy. redis is full of reinventing the wheel in the name
of improved performance. This is something developers often do, but are often
told it's pointless, just use built-ins.

Salvatore has found a niche where he can see these optimized implementations
to their end. I would imagine there is a certain level of satisfaction that
comes from thoroughly researching a topic, implementing it as best you can,
and deploying it to the public you're popular with. It probably helps having
firm control of the project with less red tape.

It's like a comparison between a craft woodworker and someone who would like
to play around with the concepts, but doesn't have the tools, time or know
how, or they're told there is no point in building your own furniture from
scratch, so they are instead building Ikea furniture.

------
tlarkworthy
Scalable bloom filters! [1] Drop size configuration and just have a maximum
false positive rate. FWIW I built one by wrapping Guava's, you can take an
existing bloom filter implementation and wrap auto-scaling around them.

[1]
[http://gsd.di.uminho.pt/members/cbm/ps/dbloom.pdf](http://gsd.di.uminho.pt/members/cbm/ps/dbloom.pdf)

------
Freaky
Native rotating bloom filters, fantastic! Sort of thing I've had to do myself
more than once - great efficient way to be able to ask "Have I seen this
recently?".

------
Axsuul
Has Salvatore ever considered forking redis into a legal entity and providing
official commercial support? I'm willing to bet alot of startups and
enterprises don't use redis because of the lack of this.

~~~
tvmalsv
According to the Redis support page, Pivotal sponsors Redis and they provide
commercial support services for it.

Although, to be honest, the page linked from the Redis site
([http://www.pivotal.io/big-data/redis](http://www.pivotal.io/big-data/redis))
doesn't seem to have much to say on the matter. Looks like an ad for their
cloud platform, and I wouldn't have guessed they offer support for Redis
itself.

~~~
jacques_chester
Ah yes, our brochureware site is too vague for my tastes, but Pivotal-the-
company is mostly pitched at F500s, not engineers per se.

At the coalface, Pivotal also includes Pivotal Labs (for whom I work and from
which the larger company took its name), which includes people who've done a
lot of production Redis work.

And we can always ask Salvatore for a tip if we get stuck.

Similarly, I have access to Hadoop, Gemfire, Greenplum, Cloud Foundry,
RabbitMQ or Spring devs for help. Being inside the same tent is nifty.

~~~
itamarhaber
> "brochureware site" <\- don't be too hard on yourselves, there's plenty of
> goodness there too :)

Besides Pivotal's commercial support for Redis (which, from what I've heard,
is superb) there are also at least two hardcore Redis community members who're
providing professional support for Redis deployments - for more details,
contact Michel Martens and Damian Janowski.

Redis Labs, my employer, is also heavily into Redis (duh) so naturally we give
support for our product line that consists of a Redis on-prem solution and a
cloud service.

~~~
jacques_chester
Our designers, no lie, are awesome. But we are definitely writing copy aimed
at the C-suite right now, on the developer front it's a bit scantier but
improving.

I see you guys have a service offering on PWS. Nifty.

~~~
itamarhaber
I know how that goes - with our RLEC we're taking the same approach. PWS is
amazing, arguably the easiest to work and integrate with for us :)

As for goodness @ the Pivotal site, this is one of my favorite - dying to see
it grow: [https://support.pivotal.io/hc/en-
us/categories/200308268-Ope...](https://support.pivotal.io/hc/en-
us/categories/200308268-Open-Source-Redis-Knowledge-Base)

~~~
jacques_chester
Feel free to draft stuff and send it in. The guy you want to talk to is Dan
Mikusa, who writes the majority of our KB articles.

------
VieElm
Aphyr has a great post about Redis:

[https://aphyr.com/posts/283-call-me-maybe-
redis](https://aphyr.com/posts/283-call-me-maybe-redis)

Recommends using it on a single server or if distributed as a cache or for
data that can tolerate write losses.

~~~
Goopplesoft
That post was a bit before the new redis clustering in 3.0
([http://antirez.com/news/79](http://antirez.com/news/79) \-- Redis cluster,
no longer vaporware). Wonder if anything has changed.

~~~
lobster_johnson
Aside from the fact that Aphyr showed basic replication to be flawed, as far
as I know Cluster isn't even designed to be consistent across partitions.

The announcement page you linked to doesn't let me copy any text on iOS, but
he's basically saying that if you get a partition and resolve it, the merge
algorithm used is prone to data loss.

I don't know if Redis Cluster has improved since.

